# im sad :(



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

i was thinking in the future(about a year) getting another chihuahua but i thought about it and my allergies cant handle it ive been living on claratin since i got austin hes not going anywhere but i think 2 would put me in the hospital i want one more baby i wanted a girl this time it will have to be another breed...


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

are you allergic to the fur or the dander possibly a non shedding breed might be better


----------



## Scooby (Aug 12, 2005)

You can get a dog that has hair and not fur. My mom has a Yorkie and she is not allergic to it but she is to other dogs. Poodles also have hair and not fur. It's sad you can't get another chi but look into the other types I mentioned :wave:


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

i have yorkie and a silky and im fine with them im pretty sure its the hair he pretty much stoped shedding when i got him it was terrible i only get one or 2 hairs on me i thnk i might get alittle girl yorkie if it has to be a nonshedding breed it would have to be a yorkie i wanted a chi


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

if not shih tzu's and maltese are possibilities if you wanted a different breed to a yorkie, my friend has a shih tzu pup due to her allergies


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

I heard chis are good for people with asmatha (sp?) and allergies as they dont loose as much fur (well the longcoats i think)  
is Austin purebred? As if hes not then maybe its the other dog breed that he is mixed with that is making you allergic to him? Then maybe if you tried getting a purebred chi you wouldnt be allergic and then you could get anothr chi like you wanted  . Please dont take offence if austin is purebred- I just assumed he wasnt- could be very wrong.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

thats another reason why I have chi's cos I have asthma and my cavalier always used to make me cough but I've had no problems with my chi's and they actually sleep on my pillow, but my friend has allergies and her 2 chi pups (sadly she lost both) made it bad but the shih tzu no problems.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

You're still very young. There's nothing to say you won't outgrow your allergies and end up with a houseful of dogs when you're older (and also able to take care of them financially). Next year isn't the rest of your life. :wave:


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

i have had my allergies all my life ive learned to live with them i have them all year around im always sneezing and i get hives 
austin is barely shedding now and it still gets to me yes he is purebreed i know i allergic to cats(ihave 3)lol and pitbulls type of hair thats why i got a longhaired but iguess any type of shedding is not good for me 
im in no rush to get a puppy since i just got austin and i want to know everything about the breed i did a year of reasearch before i decided on a chihuahua and like you said i have the rest of my life money wise im fine i have all the money in the world for my pets


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i dont belive that long coats loose that much coat at all none of mine do 

stef you could be right could be what austin is mixed with that is causing your asthma


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

hes barely shedding like one or 2 hairs but i think it could be his dander also i dont know my allergies could be a cawinsidence sp? since have austin i guess ill have to wait and see


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

well my three chi's definitely shed :? clothes ,car,sofa everything gets hairy  

kisses nat


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

I thought austin was a mix? as stef and vicki have said if he is i bet it will be the other breed that u are allergic to :wave:


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2005)

pepi sheds loads of hair, when i pick him up for a cuddle i am always covered in hair, mini sheds a little but hunny never shed at all. so i think it depends on the chi


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

My three chi's shed like crazy, but for some odd reason they do not bother my grandmother who has horrible allergies. We had to get rid of our family dog because of it (gave her to an uncle...back when I was 12) My brother had a poodle mix and she was also fine with that dog. Now that my brother is married and moved out I have to help them find another dog...even though the chi's dont bother her they want something a tad bigger...probably a schnoodle.

My family is always complaining on how much my dogs shed...lol...I brush Kylie daily and for the other two...well not much I can do there :wink: My car is FULL of hair...my cloths get full of hair, I have to wash my sheets a couple times a week because Tequila sleeps in bed and I cannot stand to see all the little black hairs on my bed...lol!

I was shocked when my grandmother said she wasnt bothered with my dogs...I am happy because that gives me another dog-sitter  Kylie bothers her a bit but I think that might have to do with the fact she is mixed as well.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

my hubby is allergic to dogs but not to our chi's!!!!!!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Lina sheds like a mad woman!! I've recently taken to brushing her after her bath and a lot at night so she doesn't have hair all over the place. I'm not allergic to her, but my bf is. He's allergic to all dogs except poodles. But luckily, Lina is so tiny that all I have to do is give her a bath and he's fine again. Which is fabulous 

Edit: I meant to mention that there is supposed to be some kind of pill or something to keep the dander down or something like that...or maybe keep them from shedding. You should go to PetsMart and ask or even to your vet.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

chihuahua-lady said:


> i dont belive that long coats loose that much coat at all none of mine do
> 
> stef you could be right could be what austin is mixed with that is causing your asthma


I agree I suffer with Asthma and allergies and thats why I had a chihuahua as they are one of the dogs least likely to cause problems with allergies :wave:


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

I'll add my 2 cents here and say that just because you are allergic to Austin does not mean you will be allergic to chihuahuas. My daughter, Ami, is allergic to Allie (so funny, Ami calls her "Allergan" :lol: ) and also to Kaydee to a lesser degree but not to her own chihuahuas or any of my others. And remember that Hollie, Andy, Kaydee and Emmie are all littermates and Allie's pups.


----------



## Pismo (Aug 2, 2005)

When we first got Mo I thought I was allergic to him. I'm allergic to cats, but not dogs (according to allergy testing). Somehow I think puppies are worse for me. I remember I thought I was allergic to Taz when she first came home. Now I can sleep with my head in her fur and I'm not fazed :dontknow: . I seem to be doing better with Mo now, but my son was just cuddling him and now seems to be having an allergy attack :roll: . I was the same way with cats...I'm allergic to ALL cats, but kittens, and short hair cats seem to have a greater impact on me (I have a long hair cat, and as long as I don't cuddle her I am OK). Maybe you will adjust to Austin. Have you considered allergy shots? They never worked well for me, but others swear by them.


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

Yeah, Steph is probably right, its likely to be whatever he's mixed with thats causing the allergies. I have allergies too and Ruby hasn't caused me one sneeze the whole time I've had her. My mum guessed by looking at Austin that he's probably got some spaniel mixed in there, if that's correct it would make sense, I know someone with a spaniel and I sneeze like crazy when I'm around it!
So i wouldn't give up on the breed just yet! a purebred longcoat shouldn't give you too many problems


----------



## Miellie (Sep 5, 2005)

It's weird but I got HORRIBLE hayfever from Yorkies some of our friends have. I broke out in spots and sneezed and wheezed for hours. Until we left and it cleared up. That's one of the main reasons Chihuahua's won the contest over Yorkies. (Didn't know whether I wantes Chi's or Yorkies)


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

Zyrtec is something good against allergies , my bf is allergic too but not from the chi's :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> Zyrtec is something good against allergies , my bf is allergic too but not from the chi's :wave:
> 
> kisses nat


ivenever tryed that one ive always used claratin ive used all the nose ones and they give me nose bleeds


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

are you not gonna get a chihuahua then?


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

i really dont think i am im not getting a puppy for at least a year so im in no rush well see but as for my allergies they say no


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

if you're ok with yorkie hair have u considered a chi/yorkie cross or do u know anyone with one. It is possible u might find one at rescue as they seem to be quite popular.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

yes thats a good idea


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Ok a list of non-shedding breeds for u I might have forgotten some

soft coated wheaten terrier
bedlington terrier
poodle
fox terrier (wire)
yorkshire terrier
portuguese water dog
bichon frise
maltese
afghan hound
kerry blue terrier
tibetan terrier
schnauzer
spanish water dog
shih tzu


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

ive been looking at rescues alot since ive i wanted my yorkie ive even looked at older dogs but nothing clicks i know you know what i mean im looking for aliittle smaller this time about 5 pounds now that i know my boys are gentle with a little one ive been looking at some yorkie breeders im being really picky this time i love the look of all her yorkies here http://www.yorkshire-terrier.com/index.htm
all her pups are great and she shows them i really want purebreed and i want a female this time i emailed her so well see


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*allergies*

I was diagnosed with allergies to all sorts of things including animals at a very young age and I used to have to get shots daily in my arm for them. When I was about 20 or so my allergies lessened and now I have cats and several different breeds of dog. I started out with my Yorkie and now have breeds that have regular fur and I am still fine so Dont give up hope.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

2pups622 said:


> ive been looking at rescues alot since ive i wanted my yorkie ive even looked at older dogs but nothing clicks i know you know what i mean im looking for aliittle smaller this time about 5 pounds now that i know my boys are gentle with a little one ive been looking at some yorkie breeders im being really picky this time i love the look of all her yorkies here http://www.yorkshire-terrier.com/index.htm
> all her pups are great and she shows them i really want purebreed and i want a female this time i emailed her so well see


awww I love yorkies they're sooo cute I really hope u manage to get one  do u clip ur boy u have currently or not? but with me I think if I got another breed it would be a papillon they're sooo sweet


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

awww I love yorkies they're sooo cute I really hope u manage to get one  do u clip ur boy u have currently or not? but with me I think if I got another breed it would be a papillon they're sooo sweet[/quote]


i dont know what you mean by clip LMAO i neutered him lol or if i cut his hair i recently gave his back a puppy cut but its all grown in here a pic of him after his grooming yesterday ive started to grow out his hair again its almost touching the floor in the front i love grooming him its not his favorite tho lol


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

yep I meant cutting his hair not a lot of people leave it long around here, hmmm dunno why


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

its alot to keep up with most people bath there yorkies once a week i do every other week in the winter i blow dry him so i can take more than a hour most people dont wanna be bothered


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

Are you definately sure the very gorgeous austins a purebreed? ( i dont mean to offend, its definately not the way i mean it) but it might be the other breed in him, possibly lab??, im not sure. I dont really think austin has many similarities (SP?) of a chi, apple head/deerhead or long coat/shortcoat - im not sure but yet he is still young also. I think maybe if you got a purebred chihuahua - possibly a long coat (as i have hear they dont shed as much as short coats). (Please correct me if i am wrong about austin - i don't mean to be rude or cheeky and i hope you dont take it that way but maybe that is what is causing your allergies to flare up.


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Austin is really a cute little guy! He looks a lot like a little Lab puppy? My brother has a lab and she looks a lot like Austin. She also sheds more than any dog I have ever seen! :shock: Although, my three all shed like crazy! Bruiser leaves hair on everything...so does Teddy.  You might want to try the "Zyrtec"----works great! It is for indoor allergies.


----------

